# [distcc] 166 dependances pour installer distcc ?

## ibasaw

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer un 2006.1 à partir d'un minimal cd, en manuelle, j'ai suivi le handbook.

Je souhaite installer distcc, et lorsque je fais emerge distcc, il me calcul 166 dependances.

Est ce normal ?

J'ai un vieux amd k6 500 Mhz, si je souhaite installer ce fameux distcc, c'est bien sur pour réduire les temps de compilation, or, avec 166 dépendances, ca va prendre plus d'une journée...et encore.

Je suis un noob en gentoo, j'ai oublié quelque chose ?

Voici mon emerge --info

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2-r9 (default-linux/x86/no-nptl, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i586)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i586 AMD-K6(tm) 3D processor

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 03 Mar 2007 14:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k6 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k6 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distcc distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa apm arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dri eds emboss encode foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 iconv imlib ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad midi mikmod motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg opengl oss pam pcre perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts vorbis x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark ati chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mga neomagic nsc nv rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Je souhaite juste mettre à jour tout mon systeme, je me sers uniquement de la console, je ne souhaite pas de kde, x11, ...

J'ai regardé tout les tutos, bien relu le handbook, je trouve pas les infos necessaires pour installer ce distcc, et bien mettre à jour mon systeme, sans passé 150 000 heures en temps de compilation.

Je souhaite juste avoir un systeme propre, minimal, à jour, mais sans pour autant avoir des jours de compilation à faire.

Merci de votre aide,

Cordialement.

----------

## Tuxicomane

Salut,

C'est sans doute une histoire de USE FLAGS. Si distcc a une interfaçe graphique, ça explique les dépendances genre x11  :Smile: 

Donc regardes les USE FLAGS activées pour distcc, et tout ce qui ne te sers pas, enlève le ( comme X par exemple ... )[/b]

----------

## ghoti

 *ZuckBin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> USE="X alsa apm arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dri eds emboss encode foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 iconv imlib ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad midi mikmod motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg opengl oss pam pcre perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts vorbis x86 xml xorg xv zlib"
> ```
> ...

 

Ben justement, si tu n'utilises que la console, il y a déjà toute une tripotée de flags à virer :

X, arts, gtk, gtk2, kde, qt3, qt4 ... (et j'en passe !).

Et puis, comme Tuxicomane le suppose à juste titre, distcc installe une interface graphique par défaut (les flags gtk et gnome sont actifs).

Cela veut donc dire que toute la chaîne graphique sera installée.

----------

## Temet

Va lire la doc sur portage car ton USE est complètement l'opposé de ce que tu dis!

Ton USE indique que tu veux X ET Gnome ET KDE !

EDIT : se faire griller de 2 minutes à 2h du mat' spa normal!

----------

## ghoti

 *Temet wrote:*   

> EDIT : se faire griller de 2 minutes à 2h du mat' spa normal!

 

Suis pas bourré, moi !  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

moi ouai ce qui explique mon gros retard, PROBLEME DE USEFLAG   :Laughing: 

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

si tu veux un "USE" minimal, il faut ajuster ton profil:

```

Gentoo64 ryo # ls -l /etc/make.profile 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 56 Dec 12 13:48 /etc/make.profile -> /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop

```

active tout les use que tu as.La version simple doit pointer sur :

```

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1

```

ou

```

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2006.1

```

soit tu fait un lien a la main , soit tu installes "eselect"  :

```

Gentoo64 ryo # eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default-linux/amd64/2006.1

  [2]   default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop *

  [3]   default-linux/amd64/2006.0/no-symlinks

  [4]   default-linux/amd64/2006.1/no-multilib

  [5]   hardened/amd64

  [6]   hardened/amd64/multilib

  [7]   selinux/amd64/2006.1

Gentoo64 ryo # eselect profile set Number

```

ou Number est le numero du profil.

pour distcc , cela vient a coup sur du flag gtk present par defaut.

----------

## ibasaw

Bonjour,

J'ai modifié mes USES, voila mon emerge --info

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2-r9 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i586)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i586 AMD-K6(tm) 3D processor

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 04 Mar 2007 09:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k6 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k6 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distcc distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow aalib acpi automount bitmap-fonts bzip2 c++ ccache cdrom chroot colordiff compress cracklib crosscompile crypt cups fortran gpm gzip iconv mmx ncurses netboot nfs nptl nptlonly pam perl ppds python reiserfs screen session tcpd unicode x86 zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark ati chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mga neomagic nsc nv rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

J'ai aussi passé mon profile en :

```
Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default-linux/x86/2006.1 *

  [2]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl

  [3]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl/2.4

  [4]   default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop

  [5]   hardened/x86/2.6

  [6]   selinux/x86/2006.1

```

Maintenant, je vais essayer de mettre le systeme à jour.

Merci.

----------

## xaviermiller

essaie comme ceci

```
USE="-*" emerge -av distcc
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> essaie comme ceci
> 
> ```
> USE="-*" emerge -av distcc
> ```
> ...

 

C'est ça : et à la prochaine mise-à-jour de distcc, il va quand même se taper xorg, gnome et la clique !  :Wink: 

Mieux vaut être propre depuis le début...

----------

## guilc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> essaie comme ceci
> 
> ```
> USE="-*" emerge -av distcc
> ```
> ...

 

Roh ! mais y en a un qui veut se faire trucider sur place !   :Laughing: 

XavierMiller : tu recopieras 100 fois "je ne dois pas utiliser les variables d'environnement de portage dans la ligne de commande mais utilise /etc/portage/package.*"   :Laughing: 

```
echo "sys-devel/distcc -gtk" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

C'est ça la méthode propre.

----------

## xaviermiller

non, c'est pour avoir distcc tout de suite ; après l'install, un "emerge -DuNav world" réinstallera distcc avec les flags par défaut  :Wink: 

----------

## ibasaw

Kikou,

Merci pour tout ces conseils.

Je crois bien que je m'etais trompé dans le choix de la stage3, et aussi le make.conf au niveau des cflags.

Je pouvais plus rien compilé sans avoir d'erreurs.

Bref, je recommence mon install au debut.

++

C'est réglé...finalement, j'installe pas distcc

+++

----------

